# 1996 Maxima Spent $$$ and still not working right!



## CatMallory (Jul 29, 2007)

Help!!! My 1996 Maxima is still not fixed. After replacing O2sensors (recalled--thankfully) no money spent (yet), then a new thermostat and knock sensors replaced. Then the starter has to be replaced, and still the car is still not running right. I start it and if I don't let it warm up some before I take off then the car dies as I am coming to a stop. It always starts right up again and runs good as long as it is warmed up. After mega bucks spent the mechanic says now it is the temp coolant sensor. Help! any suggestions? 
Thanks, Cat


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Vacuum leak, failing MAF, failing TPS... check the voltages on those and see if they're within spec.

Find a better mechanic.


----------



## CatMallory (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the response! However, you are talking to a non-mechanic. Could tell me please what is MAF & TPS ?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Just find a better mechanic. Sounds like the one you have is more interested in making money.

MAF = mass airflow sensor
TPS = throttle position sensor


----------

